# Craftsman Chainsaw Fuel Cap leaking



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

I am working on getting an old Craftsman chainsaw (model # 358.353662) back in running order. In the process I figure I might learn a little about small engine repair. I have several questions I would like to post but I will start with something simple. I noticed after running this saw (even just for a minute or so) there is fuel leaking from the vent hole on the fuel cap. It is enough to seep up and wet the top of the cap and run a little down onto the body of the saw. I can also sometimes here air escaping through the hole and see bubbles coming up after the saw is shut off. Someone else suggested to me that the gas in my tank is overheating or and expanding possibly do to an overheating engine. But I fine this hard to believe since this happens even after running the saw for a short period of time. Is it possible that I have some other problem or just a bad gas cap? Or is this normal? 

Thanks any help
Steve


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely the "duck bill" in the fuel cap is bad and the fuel cap needs to be replaced.


----------

